# Kokoda lures



## Davey G

you sure know how to sniff out a good deal occy.

$2 - thats a bargain!


----------



## sam60

Ihave used different types of kokoda lures with mixed results. The bat is a surface lure that has been ok on bass and a couple of the minnows have been successful but at $2.00 you cant go wrong. :lol:


----------



## Peril

I find it hard enough to catch fish at the best of times. I address this by listening to others and reading reports and using the gear and methods most commonly recommended by those that catch more fish than I do. That way I can begin to fish those gear and techniques with some confidence that they work.

Times on the water always seem too short and the times between too long so I don't favour using gear that is not "proven". All lures can catch a fish, but I'll stick with the ones that I feel are proven and can help with my shortcomings in finding and then targetting fish.

All of the PBs in my signature have come on HBs, ranging in cost from $12 plus replacement trebles to $25. I do use cheaper ones, such as scorpions, but they haven't come good for me yet (probably not the lures' fault).

More succinctly, how much do you value each hour on the water? How much do you value each fish caught? How much does a $2 lure really cost?


----------



## Dodge

Peril said:


> I find it hard enough to catch fish at the best of times. I address this by listening to others and reading reports and using the gear and methods most commonly recommended by those that catch more fish than I do. That way I can begin to fish those gear and techniques with some confidence that they work.


I came to luring from the kayak as a long time bait fisherman, and little know how re lures.

Initially spent bundles of dollars and to get variety and bought a lot of cheapies, with little or no success, and they now are occupying shed space only.

My tackle box now has fewer and more expensive, but proven lures as Dave suggests and I now no longer speculate by price offerings.

I'll probably bypass some good cheapies, but think I'm better off percentage wise with brands of quality.


----------



## Milt

I'm of pretty much the same opinion to date most lure i buy are between the $10-$20 mark :shock: , naturally my collection is rather small. But its just a matter of time before a kick arse lure gets mentioned here, I get all excited and head straight to the tackle shop. 

Yes I can see myself becoming and addict :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

Milt,


----------



## Guest

Dodge said:


> My tackle box now has fewer and more expensive, but proven lures as Dave suggests and I now no longer speculate by price offerings.
> 
> I'll probably bypass some good cheapies, but think I'm better off percentage wise with brands of quality.


Dodge

About to embark on a similar process. I have far too many lures, going to sell em all and concentrate on quality. Geez I have some lures in my range I've never tied on to a line.

Received from Lureworld today some Ecogear SX40 and SX48, now their quality lures and a lure we should all have in our tackle box.

Cheers


----------



## goddy

The thing about quality lures is that they have a consistant action. You can buy a cheap lure and it works great. Lose it to a fish/snag and buy another, and they action may be just slightly different and catch nothing.
Also, lure fishing is all about confidence. Using a good lure that is a proven performer, you will stick with it longer. I literally have several hundred lures for barra fishing, but find I use but a small handful of favourite lures. On my last trip out, I took about 60 odd lures, but the one I tied on for day one, was still on there two days later. Just needed some treble changes.

Cheers
Goddy


----------



## goddy

Throw them at some nasty snags where you wouldn't want to put an expensive lure. Might catch a big one, but if you lose it, so what.


----------



## Guest

Heya Occy 

I too am a big fan of quality tackle in my kit.....I would have spent over $1000 on hardbodied lures in the last 12 months, and a week rarely goes by that I dont buy 'something' to add to the colection. Most of these lures are quality lures.

That said however, my unofficial PB Australian Bass was caugh on a $5 Kokoda G-Vibe which was cast into an area I would probably never consider tossing around an expensive Jackall.

I find the Kokoda G-Vibe a valuable addition to my tackle box, anywhere where I am a bit dubious about tying on a Jackall, on goes the Kokoda.

I would probably think the Jackall would have a slightly better chance of getting me a fish (mainly due to the quality of the rattle/vibration), but I'm not willing to toss $25 into overhanging snags and submerged timber too often. I can lose 5 Kokoda's for every Jackall, and I dont think anyone could honestly say the Jackall will catch me 5 times as many fish! :wink:

I've caught plenty of Bass on the G-Vibes since I've been using them. Probably more than on the Jackall's simply because I am far more gung-ho with them and fish them 'like I stole them' so to speak


----------



## beefs

a little bit off topic but i need to vent to somebody :lol:

A few weeks back there I was really into my lures and lure fishing culminating in a tidy little purchase of 2 sx40s, 2 sx48s a sx 60 and 5 rapala xraps all in one day in preperation for an investigation trip up north. They arrived and I spent time rearranging my lure case getting them all fitted into there places for the trip with my other quality lures (ie a range of scorpions, ecogear sx's, nilsmasters etc) It really was a nice little collection.

So we head out in the stinkboat in the afternoon at high tide for a social fishing trip (only one yak in the family at the moment). Get back and the tide has dropped about 200m exposing the rocky, oyster covered beach back to camp. With no boat trailer to take it out at the ramp and high tide at 11pm we decided to throw out and secure both the anchors and moor it below the low tide mark for the night.

Long story short - 5.6m high tide over night = anchors not holding = no more boat in the morning and more specifically all my new lures gone within the week of purchase without ever being cast in anger!!!!!!!!

Could have been worse, i thought i may go fishing that night and took both my rod outfits, the new fishing net and my other tackle box out of the boat that afternoon - i would have felt like just about giving up on fishing forever if i'd lost all that gear...as it is i can't bear the idea of starting the lure collection again and am purely a bait fisho from here in for a while i think!

Endnote: the coast guard found the tinny a few days later, 20kms out to see upside down on rocks on an island. She must have had quite a ride because apparently its very high up and the donk has parted company with the tinny, they can see only one lifejacket.

Lesson: don't go stinkboat fishing :lol:


----------



## Davey G

aaaaarrrgghhh :evil: :shock:


----------



## Milt

Shame about the misfortune Scotty,

I'd still be cursing, but if the lucky rods etc were in the boat I'd be almost giving away the game. I still have the lucky surf rod I learn't to fish from 28 years ago. Its been restored since and it still catches most of my fish!

Milt,


----------



## Breambo

Thats just bad luck, about the lures, a few other lessons learnt there no doubt. Could have been worse, if you were in the tinny. :shock: 
Dont give up on the lures, thats half the fun, start your collection again, and dont let em out of your sight !!! :wink:


----------



## hairymick

Geez Scotty,

Sorry to hear that mate. i don't know what else to say.


----------



## beefs

hairymick said:


> Geez Scotty,
> 
> Sorry to hear that mate. i don't know what else to say.


what about "you idiot, why didn't you take your lures with you as well?" :wink: :lol:

i'm really in no position to be whinging though really - my uncle lost his his tinny and donk that he's had for 24 years plus his barra rod and baitcaster, his tacklebox with his barra lures in it plus lifejackets and a brand new set of flares :shock:

breambo - yeahp, a couple of lessons learnt for sure!

davey you summed it pretty well :evil: :shock:    
:evil: = shit the boat gone, where the hell is it!!
:shock: = bummer, get the kayak i'm going paddling to try and find it quick quick!
 = oh my god, now we have to tell everyone we "lost" a boat.
  = rant/rave while feeling sorry for ourselves about all the stuff we lost.
next step is :lol: = call ourselves idiots, have a beer and recall when we managed to lose a boat with all our new stuff in it, don't do it again and go buy all new stuff!!

PS - occy, i don't know anything about kokoda lures :wink: (sorry for hijacking your thread)


----------



## YakAtak

:lol: you're a rogue Occy!
Scotty, bad luck m8, sorry to hear about your sad loss.


----------



## hairymick

Hi occy, Re kokoda lures,

I have a kokoda SX60 look-alike and it has accounted for my PB bass and several others. looks the goods, swims great and catches fish. good enough for me. 

Still love my SXs though. 

just received my latest order of strike prose, laser pross etc from breammaster, geez they look great too.  can;t wait to get em wet. :twisted:

Scotty, have a look at the breammaster site. They've got a great range of gear and quality that looks at least as good as the Eco-gear stuff and much cheaper. Might be an alternative to the expensive SX range.


----------



## troppo

Scotty Beefs: Some of those tides have so much movement that if you land at low tide, you need to carry water and a compass with you when walking back to the high water mark - it's a loooooong way. I think some of those type of areas are great for yaks. Shallow water not a problem and can use a cart easily to get in and out.

My fisho mate has said he sleeps in his tinny in situations like that as sometimes no matter how well he has anchored, he wakes up having drifted out. But then he could sleep standing up and he would have a line out just in case there were fish around.

Occy: My unproven theory is that when fish are really on the bite, they will gobble almost anything so a cheapy could be used to keep the expensive lures in pristine condition. On the other hand, even when fish are on the bite, changing lure may waste valuable fishing time as the fish may not be that much on the bite and the different lure may just not work. Answer, ensure an adequate ratio of rods to lures so you can have a rod with a cheapy and a rod with an expensive lure and a rod with a sp if the others are hb and a rod with a deep diver and a rod with a popper and a rod with a bait and a rod with a slug and a rod with . . . . . How big is ya yak?


----------

